# Does anyone have a KNITTING pattern for a car seat blanket



## Meditation601 (Feb 23, 2011)

I have searched and searched and figured if anyone would have one, it would be someone on this great site! Help!!!!! Even the measurements would help and I could improvise!!!! May I repeat HELP!!!!!!


----------



## LCGIRL (Mar 9, 2011)

Meditation601 said:


> I have searched and searched and figured if anyone would have one, it would be someone on this great site! Help!!!!! Even the measurements would help and I could improvise!!!! May I repeat HELP!!!!!!


I've checked online and couldn't find anything for knitted car eat blanket. I know I made one but it was crocheted.

I just saw another one crocheted but thought I'd let you know the measurements - 24 X17 and there was a slit in the center where the buckle of the car seat goes. I thought maybe you could work up your own pattern if you had the size and description.

Sorry I couldn't be any more helpful. Hopefully someone will know of something.

Blessings, Linda


----------



## Meditation601 (Feb 23, 2011)

Linda.... even that helps..... How far up from the bottom do you make the opening for the buckles? Also, I wondered if I should make "little sleeves for the baby's arms to fit through?

Even the measurement helps....

I thought there would be dozens of patterns! Surprise!!! None!


----------



## rsvp (May 8, 2011)

Mary Maxim catalog has a kit available, but I make one by guess and by golly, of fluffy bulky yarn, garter stitch, about 24in. by 36in. I made a belt slot by knitting to the center about i/3rd of the way up, casting on about 10 stitches and skipping 10 stitches below. Then I knit my way back using the 10 cast-on sts in place of the ones I skipped.
It's really very easy. Just sounds difficult.

rsvp


----------



## Meditation601 (Feb 23, 2011)

Thank you so very much........... I am at the point where I need to cast on, etc. I appreciate your directions so much! :thumbup:


----------



## Ina (May 8, 2011)

any baby blanket pattern and then cast off-bind off half way -is what I do -ina


----------



## Ina (May 8, 2011)

sorry ,guess I,m still half asleep-I make a button hole big enough to place the car seat buckle-by binding off on the 1 row ,then casting on on next --placing the button hole half way in blanket Ina


----------



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

Good Morning,
Wow so much stress you are putting om yourself. Relax. We are all here to help you.

You can use any blanket pattern. Make it the size you want.
All you need to do is make a large button hole for the car seat belt to fit in. And you dont need to do that if you don't want to. With the 5 point harness, blankets can be tucked into the straps. I put short straps with a buttonhole and put the button on the other end of the strap. Mom can put this around the carseat strap at the shoulder height. Keeps the blanket from sliding down.

I make mine the same size as all baby blankets. And a little big is fine for tucking in around the neck area.

OK now sit back with a cup of coffee and make a nice soft blanket.
Smiles to you and the lucky baby,
Linda


----------



## Chrissy (May 3, 2011)

Hello, I recently made and sold one of these (ebay). Will look out pattern details when I get home tonight.
Chrissy


----------



## msgran (Feb 12, 2011)

Go to Ravelry. There are two free knitted car seat blankets there.


----------



## Lo'L (Jan 21, 2011)

This one has a hole for the seat belt. 
http://www.socksthatfit.net/babyblanket.html


----------



## knitty (Apr 4, 2011)

go to ravelry and type in car seat blanket they have at least one page of them there is a very plain one for free and I think even a couple more..happy knitting!


----------



## dottie2 (Mar 22, 2011)

I tried to put a link up but for some reason the link won't work so you just might want to put in a search here in Knitting Paradise for car seat blanket. I know the link is there and it worked when I tried it a little while ago. I think there is another link posted there too.

You can try the link here:

http://www.creativeknittingmagazine.com/newsletters/creativeknitting/pages/CKNL2008_patt.html

Dottie


----------



## ladymege (Mar 17, 2011)

"Creative Knitting" May 2010 had a pattern for a CarSeat Cozy. Measured 19x23 inches knitted on size 8 needles. Buckle placement was about 2/3 down from beginning


----------



## pfarley4106 (Feb 20, 2011)

I'd love the pattern also Chrissy if you can locate it.


----------



## Meditation601 (Feb 23, 2011)

All of you are wonderful (and this includes the person who responded last night!!!)... The pattern is no problem. Someone posted a site about 10 days ago for the Library of Knitting Stitches! Wow! When I saw that, it was like Christmas all over again. I'm a senior but I felt just like a kid coming down on Christmas morning and finding a "goody" under the tree! Here is the site for the selection of patterns (and what a selection!) with pictures and easy directions and even gives the stitch count for the pattern (for instance, 6+2 or whatever).... Now I want to make a bunch of these blankets, but ALAS! this is for my home healthcare nurse, who is pregnant. I am 78, wheelchair bound, and love to knit again now that I don't have to use metal needles!!!

God bless all of you!!!

MaryAnn


----------



## jkt (Apr 14, 2011)

I love this pattern - Sweet and Simple Swaddling Blanket and is made for a car seat. It can be found in the INKnitters Winter 2003 Magazine, Vol. 3 No. 11. Here is the link to purchase the pattern only online for $6.00.
http://www.dawnadcock.com/childrenspatterns.htm
It has a hood and the sides fold in, then there is a pocket at the bottom, (kind of like a quillo) which swaddles the baby in all nice and tight. It knits up real fast. I just finished knitting one, but need to sew up the pocket and block it.


----------



## Meditation601 (Feb 23, 2011)

Well, DUH! I forgot to add the link for the Library of Stitches!

http://www.knittingonthenet.com/stitches.htm

I told you I am a seasoned senior.... is that an excuse?????

MaryAnn


----------



## Nonnie (Feb 4, 2011)

I just finished the one on the creative knitting web site and it was beautiful
Row 9 is tricky but when I removed my markers for that row I didn't have a problem
I also changed the border because I knew it was a boy and some parents don't like all the lacy stuff for boys.
With keeping my grandsons and all it only took me a week.
I also liked tha fact that there wasen't a hole in the middle for the seat belt buckle because there is not suppose to be anything betweem the baby and the harness but their clothes
Hope you enjoy


----------



## i m adele (Feb 11, 2011)

MaryAnn, a seasoned senior is well adjusted. Have always carried some hand work with me and a book, used all waiting time doing something. We need to teach more young people to knit and to type one word or so for the pattern they are searching, Google It. Good Bless ALL the knitters, especially those with more time to think and less to do.


----------



## Lassie (Jan 26, 2011)

A few week ago there was a discussion about this very thing here on Knitting Paradise. I'm sure if you do a search, you'll find all the collective wisdom on the topic!


----------



## Suecq (May 9, 2011)

There is a pattern for a "Car seat cozie" in Creative Knitting Magazine. I think it was their June 2010 issue.


----------



## Cathryn 2ed (Feb 1, 2011)

Goto the top of the page and choose 'Search.' Type in "Car seat blanket pattern" This will give you threads to what has been discussed before about carseat blankets. And your answer.


----------



## JennaRayne (Apr 15, 2011)

Do you have the site for the crocheted car seat blanket ...I have four people with babies due between June and December and would love to be able to have something that can be worked up quickly and be something they can use thru the winter.


----------



## petitenwuk (Apr 1, 2011)

I knitted this car blanket for my grandson and it looked really nice.
http://www.creativeknittingmagazine.com/newsletters/creativeknitting/pages/CKNL2008_patt.html


----------



## maggiemaehall (Mar 27, 2011)

I just bought the one off Ravelry. I liked that it also included the shoulder harness too. I can convert this to a quilt as well.


----------



## Chrissy (May 3, 2011)

Hello, I recently made and sold one of these (ebay). Will look out pattern details when I get home tonight.
Chrissy


----------



## MartyCare (Feb 16, 2011)

http://www.creativeknittingmagazine.com/newsletters/creativeknitting/pages/CKNL2008_patt.html

I subscribe to Creative Knitting, and I like the patterns it features. This one is free online.
Carol K in OH


----------



## jelun (Jan 26, 2011)

One of the major yarn companies had a free pattern on their website. I want to say it was Bernat. 
Once I get myself settled in from taking care of the little one I give it a go. j


----------



## patriot (Jan 31, 2011)

I didn't have time to finish a blanket before a last minute shower so I bound it off and it became a car seat blanket! As long as it is small enough and can be tucked in around the baby, it works great! Easier to reposition and wash too!


----------



## kgardenseed (Feb 18, 2011)

Chrissy, I would love to have that pattern. If you find it, could you please send it to me? 
[email protected]
Thank you and God bless you and yours.


----------



## ladymege (Mar 17, 2011)

that is the one in Creative Knitting May 2010. it works better if the buckle slot is about 2/3 to 3/5 of the way up


----------



## pfarley4106 (Feb 20, 2011)

Just counting stitches it looks like 14 rows of boxes from top to bottom. And 15 boxes across with 5 stitches across in each box and 8 rows in each box. This is the basket pattern alternating 5 stitches of knitting with 5 stitches of purl. It also looks like you bound off 15 stitch approximately in the middle and picked up the 15 stitch on the next row. I think I can do it from there. Thanks.


----------



## kgardenseed (Feb 18, 2011)

Chrissy, I'm the dingbat that requested the pattern. It finally hit me that you sold yours on ebay and that you may not want to give the pattern out. That is perfectly understandable. I want to make the carseat blanket for my great grandson that is to make his arrival around 11/11/11. If you want to share the pattern, I assure you I would not make one for profit.


----------



## dorisgene (Mar 30, 2011)

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/search#query=car%20seat%20blankets&sort=best

ravelry has several


----------



## Nonnie (Feb 4, 2011)

The baby car seat blanket by Sue Childress is on Ravelry I am on my secon won this month very easy
Row nine I took my markers out and it worked much easier I started my second one tonight and have 14 rows done


----------



## Nonnie (Feb 4, 2011)

I also hear that the ones with the hole should not be used Nurses said nothing between the baby and the harness straps


----------



## Chrissy (May 3, 2011)

As soon as I find it I will get it to you (had a tidy-up and cant find anything!)
Chrissy


----------



## DHeart (Apr 12, 2011)

Chrissy, that's a really nice blanket. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## pfarley4106 (Feb 20, 2011)

Chrissy what weight yarn did you use and how many skeins?


----------



## ernai (Apr 7, 2011)

Meditation601 said:


> I have searched and searched and figured if anyone would have one, it would be someone on this great site! Help!!!!! Even the measurements would help and I could improvise!!!! May I repeat HELP!!!!!!


Try this 
http://www.creativeknittingmagazine.com/newsletters/creativeknitting/pages/CKNL2008_patt.html


----------



## jelun (Jan 26, 2011)

You know I went away and thought about this... a thin blanket is just another layer just like clothing. 
Do you know what the nurses could have meant?
My daughter has one of those zipped car seat covers we ended up putting less and less on the baby as he was too warm.



Nonnie said:


> I also hear that the ones with the hole should not be used Nurses said nothing between the baby and the harness straps


----------



## pfarley4106 (Feb 20, 2011)

I don't think the knitted blanket would be anymore dangerous than the snowsuit etc that they wear. Are we just being overcautious?


----------



## Chrissy (May 3, 2011)

Thats no problem, I am still trying to locate my pattern. I have found a similar one on woolcrafting.com
hope that is some help.
Chrissy


----------



## zipknitter (Feb 6, 2011)

There is also a pattern or two on knittingpatterncentral.com for car seat blankets. At least there were. I have seen other sites with them but can't remember their names. 
I do remember thinking that they had odd names for what they were and wondering why they just didn't call them car seat covers. so you might just google for knitted baby accessories.


----------



## Sarah KW (Mar 31, 2011)

I knew I had one, I am sure you have found one to make by now but you may want to use this as a spare, found in a creative knitting mag (free from lib.) May 2010.


----------



## dorisgene (Mar 30, 2011)

Sarah KW

Thanks so much! I got part of this, but wasn't complete. Any patterns you are interested in check out my blog. Just getting started. Let me know if you stop by and what you think. Adding more patterns as time allows.

https://sites.google.com/a/doriseckert.com/dorigene/

Thanks again, happy crafting!


----------



## zipknitter (Feb 6, 2011)

regarding your blog Doris, I think it would be a better idea for you to list on your blog that these are "links" to other sites with the patterns on them. The way you have them listed looks like you are the author/designer of thee patterns instead of just directing people. A friend had hers set up like yours is and got yelled at by a yarn company for not being more explicit in how the links were posted.
Do like your blog though and see your birthday is the day before mine. And, DH is from Missouri and so were my folks, way back. He was born at the beginning of the Oregon Trail and I was born at the end and now we live in the middle.


----------



## pfarley4106 (Feb 20, 2011)

Thanks for copying the pattern but I noticed it continues on another page.... can you copy that as well. THANKS!!!


----------



## Sarah KW (Mar 31, 2011)

I would be happy to find the second page but I will have to "carve" out time later in the day. I will try to get to it tonight, sorry I thought it was all on one page. Now I know you are paying attention. I blame the heat and lack of coffee.


----------



## Sarah KW (Mar 31, 2011)

I was able to "carve" out time much sooner than I thought but I apologize that it is upside down, don't know how to change that ... sorry.


----------



## Sarah KW (Mar 31, 2011)

Before anyone asks, I do not have the beginning of the sock pattern copied as I fear socks and still can't get past the cuff ribbing.


----------



## dorisgene (Mar 30, 2011)

I always try to give credit to whomever, just trying to cut down on how many pages to be copied. Thanks, for the info.


----------



## pfarley4106 (Feb 20, 2011)

Thank you so much... not concerned that it's upside down. Just very grateful to have it. Thanks for going to all that trouble. Patti


----------



## POTHOLDER (Apr 15, 2011)

Love the car seat cozy. Is the patter you sent for the complete pattern. If so, I'll try to copy it.The pattern was somewhat difficult to read. Thank you sn


----------



## Nannisan (May 8, 2011)

Thank you Sarah KW I will also enjoy knitting this for my new grandie due in August.


----------



## Augustgran (Apr 16, 2011)

this lady sells them VERY reasonable she sends them in an email and she sends them usually less than an hour.I have many of her patterns and they knit up very well
http://www.babydollhandknitdesigns.co.uk/category_45/Car-Seat-BlanketsCovers.htm


----------



## glenda c (Oct 8, 2012)

Think I have worked out how to attach.


----------



## ernai (Apr 7, 2011)

This is a free knit pattern http://stringwithstyle.blogspot.com.au/2012/08/bobble-car-seat-blanket.html

http://au.deramores.com/cosy-toes-pram-blanket-in-sirdar-snuggly-snowflake-chunky-1410 $

Super Simple Car Seat Blanket
One skein Marble Chunky yarn
Size 10 US, 6 mm needle
Gauge apx. 14 sts equals 4 inches, 14 ridges, 28 rows equals 4 inches
CO loosely 72 st.
Knit every row until piece measures 8 inches from beginning.
Make slit for buckle: Row 1: K 30, bind off loosely 12 sts, K 30.
Row 2: K 30, cast on 12, K 30.
Knit every row until piece measures 24 inches from beginning or you have just enough yarn left to bind off loosely.
Bind off loosely and run ends in. Do not worry if finished size is not exact!


----------



## Cindy M (Sep 5, 2011)

Please don't tell this lady to google it. I have also. There's maybe one knitting pattern out there and it's not that great. Here's my own pattern that I made out of desperation. Please don't sell this pattern. It has a double slot so you can easily thread the head of a three point buckle system into it. It's designed to go over the baby to not interfere with the correct tightness of the straps. If a blanket is put around an infant and then the buckles snapped, the baby can shoot right out of there in an accident.

Most carseat blankets are 20 by 24. I made this one larger thinking it would last a while for a toddler. My size came out to 21 by 26. It was done in a twin rib pattern so it's the same on both sides, reversible.

Cast on a multiple of 3. I used size 10 needles and cast on 90. First row: k3,p3 across. Second row: K1,p1 across. You just repeat these two rows for the pattern. About halfway up (12 1/2 inches), I knit 41 in pattern, bound off 8 sts, knit 41 in pattern Wrong side, knit 41 in pattern, cast on 8 sts, knit 41 in pattern. I knit straight in pattern for one inch, then made another slot in the same manner. I continued straight in pattern for the last 12 1/2 inches.

This can also be used in a stroller as it's small and won't drag on the ground. You won't lose it. Makes a great baby gift. This pattern would also be good for knitting scarves for gifts, especially for men.


----------



## AbigailM10 (Nov 5, 2019)

[No message]


----------

